# I built Shop notes router lift



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

After years of thinking about it I finally built and installed Shop Notes issue 121 router lift. I had a PC 690 mounted in a Bosch router table. This seemed to be a good application of the lift.
I deviated a little from the design (as usual). The plans call for 3/4" - 16 threaded rod. I used 5/8" 13 because thats what the big box store stocked. I think the plans spec'd the 3/4" rod because one revolution = 1/16th and the bigger rod would allow a large "nut" to be filed on top. (I used a dremel cut off wheel and finished with a file) Also I cut the yoke according to plan installed the router and scribed the router to it.After cutting the scribe, I installed some self-adhesive neoprene on the inside of the yoke. I did this because 1) a post wondered if the router would slip because of vibration and 2) I can't leave well enough alone. However the design seems to have enough friction that it hasn't been an issue yet. 
The lift was easy to mount to the plate. The insert hole was a little larger than the router so I was able to center the router using playing cards as shims. I used a 1/2" centering stud to check for square and amazingly it was without any shimming.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice job...looks good...best success with it...

Like your enhancements to the design...especially the neoprene...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

paduke said:


> After years of thinking about it I finally built and installed Shop Notes issue 121 router lift. I had a PC 690 mounted in a Bosch router table. This seemed to be a good application of the lift.
> I deviated a little from the design (as usual). The plans call for 3/4" - 16 threaded rod. I used 5/8" 13 because thats what the big box store stocked. I think the plans spec'd the 3/4" rod because one revolution = 1/16th and the bigger rod would allow a large "nut" to be filed on top. (I used a dremel cut off wheel and finished with a file) Also I cut the yoke according to plan installed the router and scribed the router to it.After cutting the scribe, I installed some self-adhesive neoprene on the inside of the yoke. I did this because 1) a post wondered if the router would slip because of vibration and 2) I can't leave well enough alone. However the design seems to have enough friction that it hasn't been an issue yet.
> The lift was easy to mount to the plate. The insert hole was a little larger than the router so I was able to center the router using playing cards as shims. I used a 1/2" centering stud to check for square and amazingly it was without any shimming.


Good job, I think you will like it. so now one turn will be .077 or very close to 5/64 ''
Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one Bill.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

cool


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I really like it, great job. I'm planning to make one some day.

Bryan


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

You will have to say how well it works. N


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

You need a new melamine on the table top 0


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

That looks Great!
I just got done finishing the same ShopNotes version a couple days ago. 
I'll get a thread with pics posted in the next few days or so.
Fun, fun project!


----------



## jrod48 (Jan 4, 2018)

Good job, Bill.

Now that you had have a chance to use it, how does it works? Any vibration or misalignment issues?

Thanks,

Juan


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

gtsharp said:


> That looks Great!
> I just got done finishing the same ShopNotes version a couple days ago.
> I'll get a thread with pics posted in the next few days or so.
> Fun, fun project!


Gales back ! I was worried you forgot about us 


Btw Bill, nice job on the lift


----------

